# Boss TGS 800



## Snow tracker (Jan 31, 2014)

I would like to get to get some idea what you guys think this is worth. I am looking for realistic numbers from people who have bought or sold something similar, not looking for low ball offers. I will most likely sell it next fall. The unit is a three year old Boss TGS 800. I bought it to get into salting and sanding, used it the first year and bought a vee box the second year. It was used a little last year as a back up when our vee box was down but has mostly sat for the last two years. I have two wire harness and two controllers so it can be wired into two different trucks. Thoughts? Questions? Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## Snow tracker (Jan 31, 2014)

A new TGS800 runs $2670 with the hitch mount and one controller. Extra harness and controller is $700 according to my sales man. What do you guys think realistic value would be? Can anyone chime in? Thanks


----------

